# Corsair H70 Updates.



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 4, 2010)

http://www.corsair.com/news/press_release.aspx?id=1593139
>>^^IMAGES for download inside of press release info<<<^^^

*Post All updates you guys have seen about the cooler*

*Ill Update as soon as I can or Like Others in this thread when I see it For-sale.*

August 1st is Live SKU LIVE date

Today it was announced it will be available immediately from online retailers sense August 4th, 2010
THANKS TO  btarunr for the news people!    

*Price:?* 
USA: OFFICIAL MSRP $109.99
UK:£84.99 inc VAT
£72.33 ex VAT

*Performance?* 
From Corsairs Site \/\/\/\/\/\/\/




cooling an Intel Core i7 920 CPU overclocked to 3,8 GHz, at 1,34V
*Real World Performance is looking at 10c+ Drops vs H50 on i7's with 1.32-1.31 volts. 
Predict Bigger Performance Gap if you install custom 120mm High static 2000+rpm fans. *


http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/08/05/corsair_h70_cpu_cooler_first_install/

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/reviews/corsair_hydro_h70_liquid-cooling_system_review

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1012/pg7/corsair-h70-cpu-cooler-review-conclusion.html

http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=25823&page=5


*Deals? *
USA:
$115.38  USD at NCIX to.
$109.88 at shopblt.

CAN: 
can 119.99 at NCIX

UK:
£84.99 inc VAT
£72.33 ex VAT
Pre-order
ETA: 12/08/10 from OCK UK

*Details:* 
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/08/03/corsair_h70_cpu_cooler_unboxing
^^^ Unboxing^^^





*Dual thickness rad- with denser fin array.
*Dual Fans included Details:1600rpm-2000rpm 32dba rating.    FANS WILL BE SPEED SWITCHABLE! (same fans used on the A70 Air cooler)
*Redesigned pump is smaller- They say its more efficient(Will update if true) 
*2 year warranty upon purchase. 
*includes all mounting brackets for all sockets this time.
*Seems to Use Same Mounting system so its just pop in a play for H50 Users! verified- PLUG AND PLAY!
*TIM Isn't the best- Wipe it off and put some AS5 or MX3 on the block for best performance. 
*Swivel On tubes on the CPU/pump Blocks- Easy Installation and no scare of snapping tubes. 
*To lower fan speeds- there are 2 3pin M to 3pin F - 2" long adapters with a resistor soldered to lower fan speeds to 1600rpm. 

Lets see some H70 reviews and prices up people!!!! Going to buy once I can find a e-tailer stocking em for sale.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 4, 2010)

UNBOXING LINK!!!!

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/08/03/corsair_h70_cpu_cooler_unboxing

LOOK LOOK LOOK!!!!


----------



## douglatins (Aug 4, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> UNBOXING LINK!!!!
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/08/03/corsair_h70_cpu_cooler_unboxing
> 
> LOOK LOOK LOOK!!!!



So dude, i guess you kinda sorta would like one maybe someday right?


----------



## JATownes (Aug 4, 2010)

Damn thats a nice thick looking rad.  I can't wait for reviews.


----------



## douglatins (Aug 4, 2010)

84.99 inc VAT
£72.33 ex VAT

Pre-order

ETA: 12/08/10

Stock Code: HS-003-CS

Manufacturers Code: CWCH70

from OCK UK


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 4, 2010)

This is definitely going to be my next CPU cooler


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 4, 2010)

While cooling an Intel Core i7 920 CPU overclocked to 3,8 GHz, at 1,34V 


Corsair released Based benchmark numbers.  Probably over rated- but we will see


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 4, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> http://www.corsair.com/products/h70/h70_chart.jpg
> While cooling an Intel Core i7 920 CPU overclocked to 3,8 GHz, at 1,34V
> 
> 
> Corsair released Based benchmark numbers.  Probably over rated- but we will see



If thats real its awesome!


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 4, 2010)

Mounted in a 800D case


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 4, 2010)

That is a metric AssLoad of TIM!

Looks like the first thing anyone should do when they get one of these is clean that mess off and use an appropiate amount of TIM.


----------



## adj408 (Aug 4, 2010)

WOw I just jizzed myself.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 4, 2010)

NCIX has them up for sale on us for 115 dollars


----------



## erocker (Aug 4, 2010)

For $115 bucks you can build your own loop out of cheaper W/C parts that would perform better. I'm on the fence with this thing.

I would think that half of the extra performance over the H50 is the 2nd fan.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 4, 2010)

So its safe to assume that with this design we now need to find 3, 3-pin headers, or convert them all the 12V....terrific, as if I didn't have enough wires already.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 4, 2010)

"Asus Rampage III Extreme
Core i7 920 @ 3.8 GHz (20 x 190 MHz, 1.34Vcore)
Corsair Obsidian 800D case
All inside a temperature controlled oven with an ambient temp of 25C.

At 100% load using Super Pi 64-bit to stress the CPU, the H50 reached an average of 85C after 4 hours of testing, and the H70 was 71.7C after 4 hours of testing. In comparison, the vast majority of high-end aircoolers were around the H50 levels, save for a few gigantic aircoolers which approached H70 performance......"

 Redbeard a Corsair Rep:^^^^^^


----------



## claylomax (Aug 4, 2010)

erocker said:


> For $115 bucks you can build your own loop out of cheaper W/C parts that would perform better. I'm on the fence with this thing.
> 
> I would think that half of the extra performance over the H50 is the 2nd fan.



Why there is so much hype around this thing? The first one was shit.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 4, 2010)

long live simple fans and heatsinks.


----------



## erocker (Aug 4, 2010)

claylomax said:


> Why there is so much hype around this thing? The first one was shit.



No idea. I wouldn't call the H50 shit though, it worked great on my Athon II X4, but that was a rather cool chip. The best thing about it is that it's simple and compact and is great for when you don't have enough room for a larger air heatsink.


----------



## ERazer (Aug 4, 2010)

claylomax said:


> Why there is so much hype around this thing? The first one was shit.



in ur opinion wats bad about it?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 4, 2010)

OFFICIAL MSRP $109.99 Stated by Corsair REP!
Best buy will probably have a deal on it dropping it under and making it 89.99


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 4, 2010)

claylomax said:


> Why there is so much hype around this thing? The first one was shit.



yeah i guess. already on my second one with the pump on its way to death its just better to get a high end air cooler or a proper wc loop


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 4, 2010)

You have to wonder- some people get bad products on luck


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 4, 2010)

claylomax said:


> Why there is so much hype around this thing? The first one was shit.



I dunno about that...does just as well as my TRUE(considering using the same fan), with less noise(as it doesn't need as much fan as the TRUE).


----------



## erocker (Aug 4, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> You have to wonder- some people get bad products on luck



It's not luck. As someone who has fixed various types of pumps (industrial, residential, PC), the H50 pump is not very good at all. I'm really interested to see the H70 pump internals as even though it appears smaller, it could very well be much better.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 4, 2010)

erocker said:


> It's not luck. As someone who has fixed various types of pumps (industrial, residential, PC), the H50 pump is not very good at all. I'm really interested to see the H70 pump internals as even though it appears smaller, it could very well be much better.



Lets hope- Ill jump on reviews as i keep searching in the next days


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Aug 4, 2010)

What's the stock TIM on this, same as the H50? Also, I got 2x 1850rpm Gentle Typhoons lying around, can't wait to see how those perform compared to the stock fans in temps and noise.

Oh, got 2x SanAce H1011s too


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 4, 2010)

erocker said:


> For $115 bucks you can build your own loop out of cheaper W/C parts that would perform better. I'm on the fence with this thing.
> 
> I would think that half of the extra performance over the H50 is the 2nd fan.



This. Spend another $50 for a decent custom loop.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 4, 2010)

http://www.corsair.com/news/press_release.aspx?id=1593139

Press release right from corsair's sight


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 4, 2010)

well I highly doubt someone could get a custom loop for the same price that is worth half a damn so anyone that wants WC without having to actually invest in it this is the way to go. personally custom WC all the way, if corsair could get bigger dia tubing i think it may drop a degree or 2


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 4, 2010)

Idk. I'm considering going water cooling but from the looks of it my ThermalRight Ultra 120 cools better. My Phenom II 45nm die with 1.49 volts and it just barley touches 62C. :/


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 4, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Idk. I'm considering going water cooling but from the looks of it my ThermalRight Ultra 120 cools better. My Phenom II 45nm die with 1.49 volts and it just barley touches 62C. :/



Phenom II's RUN ABSOLUTELY cooler then i7's.

Bump your 62c up 15+c at least.

because i7's are massivly hot dude.

Unless you test that true on a i7 core, you wont know heat till you see it. 

period.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 4, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> Phenom II's RUN ABSOLUTELY cooler then i7's.
> 
> Bump your 62c up 15+c at least.
> 
> ...



Yeah I thought that was the case, now this looks much more appealing.


----------



## erocker (Aug 4, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> Phenom II's RUN ABSOLUTELY cooler then i7's.
> 
> Bump your 62c up 15+c at least.
> 
> ...



i7's can run at higher temperatures than AMD chips, so it doesn't matter. High-k vs. SOI. Once an AMD chip hit's 45c stability deteriorates if proper voltage isn't supplied. Either way you want to keep the chip as cool as possible.


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 4, 2010)

why is it that AMD's run cooler than i7's?? they have the NB and IMC on die as well dont they?? maybe AMD knows how to program CPU temp sensors better who knows be neat to have an answer though


----------



## erocker (Aug 4, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> why is it that AMD's run cooler than i7's?? they have the NB and IMC on die as well dont they?? maybe AMD knows how to program CPU temp sensors better who knows be neat to have an answer though



Different process. As I mentioned in my post above, Intel uses a High-K metal gate process while AMD uses SOI process which is much older. Intel's heat tolerances are much higher than AMD's. From a cooling aspect it pretty much evens out.


----------



## JATownes (Aug 4, 2010)

erocker said:


> For $115 bucks you can build your own loop out of cheaper W/C parts that would perform better. I'm on the fence with this thing.
> 
> I would think that half of the extra performance over the H50 is the 2nd fan.



I have not jumped into water cooling yet, so I feel like a n00b.  My buddy has a H50 and it cools his 965 almost exactly like my (much cheaper) Mugen 2, so I was not really impressed.  I like the look of this H70 rad and @ $115 it seems reasonable.  Most water loops I have checked out are $220+.  

So my question is, where can you find a good loop for $115, as I would be very interested.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 4, 2010)

buy used

Single SR-1 Rad  $35
Block...don't matter  $40
tube  $0.50 per foot at the hardware store
Fans  3-10 per depending on what you want to spend
Pump $35-50 depending on what pump

Low end, and still better parts than in the H50 or 70 for about $120 and u need what $2-3 in tubing?


----------



## JATownes (Aug 4, 2010)

Nice.  I like seeing that.  I have a bad habit of buying retail.  I have always looked at the  swiftech H20-220  but did not know if it was worth it or not.  Now I know it is overpriced.  

Thanks Sneeky


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 4, 2010)

Didn't think about this last time I posted, http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=127578 So what, that ends up like $75-90 for a custom loop?


----------



## Kantastic (Aug 4, 2010)

Dying for a review! I usually don't like [F]agForum but I'm checking their site every half hour.

I've got 2 1450 RPM Gentle Typhoons ready to slap on this b!tch!


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Aug 4, 2010)

Yea, but this appeals to us lazy ppl who don't want to mess with filling/draining/cleaning/maintaining a custom loop


----------



## JATownes (Aug 4, 2010)

Lazy people??  Wait, this product is for me.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 4, 2010)

JATownes said:


> Lazy people??  Wait, this product is for me.



haha, exactly.


----------



## Gabkicks (Aug 4, 2010)

Here is a review http://www.maximumpc.com/article/reviews/corsair_hydro_h70_liquid-cooling_system_review


----------



## adj408 (Aug 5, 2010)

After reading the reviews, this isn't worth it at out. Might as well go read about WC'ing and spending money creating my own.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 5, 2010)

As anyone with any real sense would expect, it sucks. It's barely any better than the H50 and most of that difference is in the second fan. It's not going to be beating top air coolers in performance, price, or noise. Between the 2 fans and the pump noise, which can be it's own kind of annoying, it should be fairly unpleasant to hear. So this product, like the H50, has no raison d'être.

I'm sorry but if you still want to buy this it's not for any justifiable reason other than you think it'll be neat to be water cooled or you have misconceptions about the product. By the time you're done modifying it to not be shit you could have just built something better for the same price.

Sadly, this is going to sell quite well regardless of logic.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 5, 2010)

Wonder how the H70 will perform if you swap the two fans with 120mm 2000rpm fans.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 5, 2010)

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/08/05/corsair_h70_cpu_cooler_first_install/

^^REVIEW^^ Shows 5c-8c drops on all cores on the i7 vs the H50. 
83F/28C is ambient temperature of the room, Because of the fermi cards. and a 105 texas day. 
So temps should be expected a bit lower then that. 

New features.
* Swiveling feature on the tubes to the cpu block/pump.
* To lower fan speeds- there are 2 3pin M to 3pin F - 2" long adapters with a resistor soldered to lower fan speeds to 1600rpm. 
My prediction:
 Sense there was such a massive change of 3c-4c by increasing the fan speed on the H70 to its max.   
I believe some high static pressure fans or a couple of high end fans- and the right setup. Will do the very trick to rape on the cooling and take full potential of the cooler.


----------



## surfingerman (Aug 5, 2010)

its got its own place, for people who just want something diff / smaller / or just have a water fetish?

definitely not a replacement for traditional aircooling (reliability, hot air blows out not in, cheaper)

a major limitation for them will always be the single rad setup, they pretty much have to stick with single rad because its the only way they can make a mass market product, ill bet if they would just fit a second rad it really have an advantage

you know though it might be a lot better if they let you choose your own fans, i would put some 27DBA fans on their.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 5, 2010)

Looks pretty nice. Not sure if it deserves it's own dedicated thread though.lol  It's the exact same concept as the H50 with especially the same design, just a few modifications here and there.

But still, my Megahalems is more then enough for me and i really do believe this would be a huge downgrade from it. The H70 still looks great though, i love those pics in the review HardOCP did, looks sexy as hell!!

It's a great quick semi-water cooling cooler.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 5, 2010)

So After all the Information has been collected Ive got a pretty good view on it. 

H70: 
*OFFICIAL MSRP is 109.99 
*Its 5c-8c Better In all situations then the H50. 

DETAILS: 
*Dual thickness rad- with denser fin array.
*Dual Fans included Details:1600rpm-2000rpm 32dba rating. FANS WILL BE SPEED SWITCHABLE! (same fans used on the A70 Air cooler)
*Redesigned pump is smaller- They say its more efficient(Will update if true) 
*2 year warranty upon purchase. 
*includes all mounting brackets for all sockets this time.
*Seems to Use Same Mounting system so its just pop in a play for H50 Users! 
*TIM Isn't the best- Wipe it off and put some AS5 or MX3 on the block for best performance. 
*Swivel On tubes on the CPU/pump Blocks- Easy Installation and no scare of snapping tubes.




In the Right situation and loads. If you Put Some better circulation and static pressure fans on that sucker- And you have a i7 at loads doing 1.3 volts- The H70 will really shine past 10c or better in my opinion then a H50, why? Because you can really only take advantage of the H70 if you take into account it has more surface and will only show good results if you peak it on load were the H50 just cant handle. 

I'm gonna purchase it probably, I have a Ultra kaze and 2200rpm 120mm fan. I run on my H50 24/7 and with the 200mm Big-boy exhausting all that air- Ive had the best results with the H50 Ive seen- so the H70 in my situation seems viable.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 10, 2010)

UPDATE:

2 Reviews posted

And from the looks of it- Corsair wasn't lying about performance. 

In hardware heavens review- This cooler Beat the corsair H50 by 13c on a stock i7 980x at 3.33 Ghz

Stock clock i7 980x
H50's load temp- 65c
H70's load temp- 52c

Overclocked the i7 980x to 4.3Ghz at 1.5 volts
H50's load- 83c
H70's load- 74c 



In another review by hexas

The h50 cooler did drop 5c with the addition of an extra fan- And the performance margines were marginal as 2c on full load with the corsair H50 equiped with 2 fans

i7-980x- 1.35volts 4.15ghz
H50 1 fan setup    - 75.6c
H70                    - 68.0c
H50 dual fan setup- 70.6c ? So this review makes me wonder.



But From Hardware heavens review- This looks like a massive good cooling solution.

Keeping the 980x's at 75c and below above 4.0Ghz with over 1.3+ volts. 

Kudos to H70!!!


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Aug 11, 2010)

Anyone have this already and want to slap on a pair of Gentle Typhoon AP 15s?


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 10, 2010)

HardOCP has posted there review today of the Corsair H70:

http://hardocp.com/article/2010/09/09/corsair_h70_highperformance_hydro_cpu_cooler_review


----------



## Kantastic (Sep 10, 2010)

Hmmm... I just picked up an H50 for a damn steal but the H70 is teeeempting.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 10, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Hmmm... I just picked up an H50 for a damn steal but the H70 is teeeempting.



Give the H50 to me and buy yourself a nice H70. lol


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 10, 2010)

70c is absurd for water ( overclocked i7 or not )
I know 60 dollar air coolers that do better then that :shadedshu


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 10, 2010)

ebolamonkey3 said:


> Anyone have this already and want to slap on a pair of Gentle Typhoon AP 15s?



+1 to this, gentle typhoons are king for radiator set ups ( least amount of airflow lost through rad as well as least amount of extra noise generated from airflow through rad, I imagine air deflecting of the radiator normally causes tubulant noises.)


----------



## Kantastic (Sep 10, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> +1 to this, gentle typhoons are king for radiator set ups ( least amount of airflow lost through rad as well as least amount of extra noise generated from airflow through rad, I imagine air deflecting of the radiator normally causes tubulant noises.)



Despite that, GT's don't yield the greatest performance. However, they do have the best noise : performance ratio.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 10, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Despite that, GT's don't yield the greatest performance. However, they do have the best noise : performance ratio.



What fans do?


----------



## mudkip (Sep 12, 2010)

H70 is too expensive and overrated


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 12, 2010)

I paid less than $100, taxes included, for what it does, the cost os pretty good, IMHO.

The only thing that concerns me is when installed inside case @ rear 120mm, what happens to motherboard VRM airflow?


----------



## Kantastic (Sep 12, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I paid less than $100, taxes included, for what it does, the cost os pretty good, IMHO.
> 
> The only thing that concerns me is when installed inside case @ rear 120mm, what happens to motherboard VRM airflow?



I'd say that both fans will leak enough air out of the sides to cool off the VRM's.


----------

